# Battery + Power Connection



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Quick question: I disconnect the power from the house this afternoon and pulled the battery from the TT and put in the basement. Shortly after doing this, I realized I'll probably need power to run the water pump once I decided to winterize. My question is do i need to reconnect the battery before i hook-up the shoreline power or can i just hook-up the power???


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you are ok to just hook up the power, but need to make sure the wires are not touching anything. Especially since they are near the propane tanks. I would reccommend just hooking up the battery just to be on the safe side. I have run the power in the trailer with my batteries switched off and had no issues, the converter can only generate enough power for certain things, dont expect to run everything 12v in the trailer without the battery.

I beleive you could also just hook up the truck to the trailer and you would get the power you need to run the water pump.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only thing that indicates it requires the batteries to be installed whe operated is the slide motor. Everything else can be safely run just off the converter.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advise...wouldn't have thought about the wires or just hooking up the truck. I'll probably just hook the battery back up.


----------

